# We all make mistakes



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Enclosed is a routing mishap that took place in my workshop last week. I was not the one using the router but I had produced the template for my friend to use so really it was my mistake I had not foreseen this happening. I will have to admit that I really was to blame.
The template slipped as he was taking too big a cut. The cutter was a 10mm straight routing a piece of American White oak. It is a rail for a dining room chair he is making (2)
So I am left with the task of repairing the rail. The fault will be unseen once the chair is completed but if you were to run your hand under the seat you would feel it.
I'm proposing to insert a dovetail section and I want to use the router to cut the patch to fit in.
Any other ideas you may wish to offer me before I begin on Thursday.
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No problem Tom, square off the corner and glue in a patch then re-rout. It's easy when one has been taught by a good teacher!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

templatetom said:


> Enclosed is a routing mishap that took place in my workshop last week. I was not the one using the router but I had produced the template for my friend to use so really it was my mistake I had not foreseen this happening. I will have to admit that I really was to blame.
> The template slipped as he was taking too big a cut. The cutter was a 10mm straight routing a piece of American White oak. It is a rail for a dining room chair he is making (2)
> So I am left with the task of repairing the rail. The fault will be unseen once the chair is completed but if you were to run your hand under the seat you would feel it.
> I'm proposing to insert a dovetail section and I want to use the router to cut the patch to fit in.
> ...


Looks like one could just extend the curvature slightly to wipe it out... That's assuming there is not a Matching requirement to other pieces.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Looks like a DEEP dovetail insert will do the trick 

or 
because you can't see it this would do it also..

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2006/03/10/ws/

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/2390-repairing-router-chipout.html

==========




templatetom said:


> Enclosed is a routing mishap that took place in my workshop last week. I was not the one using the router but I had produced the template for my friend to use so really it was my mistake I had not foreseen this happening. I will have to admit that I really was to blame.
> The template slipped as he was taking too big a cut. The cutter was a 10mm straight routing a piece of American White oak. It is a rail for a dining room chair he is making (2)
> So I am left with the task of repairing the rail. The fault will be unseen once the chair is completed but if you were to run your hand under the seat you would feel it.
> I'm proposing to insert a dovetail section and I want to use the router to cut the patch to fit in.
> ...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Correction to my first post I said the template slipped that should have read the Material slipped .

I sat for some time at the computer working on how I may solve the problem. A number of years ago I would simply taken a tenon saw and chisel to solve the problem as suggested. 

I looked to see if I could make the correction, and insert a dovetailed section with the aid of the router. Well today being my 'Shed' day I set out with the drawing in hand (enclosed) and produced two templates (1) to rout the female section and (2) to produce the male insert. It did not work out 100% on the first insertion when I was making the Male insert. The female section was relatively easy. 

I made some fine adjustments to the second template and finally produced the goods. It did require some time producing the Jigs but they are now added to my Jig and Template collection should I need to correct another problem.

I am aware that some will say I should have used the hand tools but it gives me great pleasure to know I can do it with the router, and now that I have the Templates in store I know I can do it much quicker next time.

Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All's well that ends well Tom, but (there's that word again) why didn't the grain all head in the same direction? I remember the time when you would have had serious words with me for an omission like that.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

harrysin said:


> All's well that ends well Tom, but (there's that word again) why didn't the grain all head in the same direction? I remember the time when you would have had serious words with me for an omission like that.



Harry you are so correct I would have serious words about the running of the grain if it was to be seen. This was the underside of a chair rail and you would have been the first to comment when you run your hand on the underside of the rain and found a notch taken out so it had to be filled.

Regarding the grain This was American oak and trying to find a matching piece from the small pieces we had left was impossible.

Tom


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I would just thrown that out and make a new one. Because I have lots of oak. Because I wouldn't have done that good of a repair job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Deleted because of duplication


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, why didn't you ask? I have a reasonable amount of American Oak and was within a mile of you're home on Wednesday and again today.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Some one once said 

"Wood Working the Art of fixing Errors"

It must be true I'm doing it all the time 

Cut 4 boards for a box,panel door,cabinet side,face frame,etc. , and one will always be to short or two long, not by much, just the way it is. 


==============


----------

